# bootcamp n'est pas pris en charge par mon MBP



## Brice69 (7 Mars 2018)

bonjour à tous,

j ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de solution à mon problème.
je suis en formation actuellement sur REVIT et AUTOCAD. comme Revit ne tourne pas sur MAC, on m'a conseillé d'installer windows via Boot Camp afin de pouvoir utiliser ce logitiel.

je tiens à préciser que je n'ai pas acheter encore la licence windows. par curiosité j'ai lancé BOOTCAMP. réponse: Boot Camp n'est pas pris en charge par ce mac.

voici les caractéristiques:

15 pouces, début 2011
2 GHz Intel Core i7
Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo
4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3

Normalement, et si j'ai bien compris les divers articles que j'ai pu lire, mon mac peut prendre en charge windows 8.1 via BootCamp. 

comme j'avais fais la mise a jour il y a quelques temps pour passer de El Capitaine à HIGH SIERRA, je me suis dit que cela pouvait provenir de là. j'ai réinstallé l'OS El capitaine. Et bien toujours la même réponse.

bref je reste dubitatif,
si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer?

merci pour votre aide et votre compassion...


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

C'est bien Assistant BootCamp que tu essaies de lancer?


----------



## Brice69 (7 Mars 2018)

bah oui, enfin je pense. 
via lunchpad ou utilitaire, la réponse et la même


----------



## Brice69 (7 Mars 2018)

voila, c'est mieux comme cela,
franchement, je comprends pas cette réponse.

j'ai contacter le service d'apple. ils m'ont conseiller d'aller voir un réparateur agré.
celui-ci me propose de m'installer windows pour 350 euro


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

Il me semble bien que ce message est du au fait qu'il manque une mise à jour de sécurité EFI ? De plus, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.

Regarde donc si tu es à jour... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201518

Et ton réparateur agréé est un voleur !


----------



## Brice69 (7 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il me semble bien que ce message est du au fait qu'il manque une mise à jour de sécurité EFI ? De plus, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.
> 
> Regarde donc si tu es à jour... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201518
> 
> Et ton réparateur agréé est un voleur !



merci de cette réponse





voici ce que je trouve. si je suis ton lien, il semble que je ne sois pas à jour. mais rien ne m'est proposé lorsque je clique sur les fichier.
faut que je change d'OS?
et oui ce réparateur m'a pris pour une truffe

merci


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Il semblerait que pour tu ne sois pas à jour pour une seule chose qui est l'EFI. Dans la page que je cite, lorsque tu fais un clic sur les liens en bleu, rien ne t'est proposé ?




Normalement tu devrais avoir ces deux liens officiels…
- https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1823?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
- https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1474?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
…si tu es vraiment à jour, l'installation ne se fera pas.


----------



## Brice69 (8 Mars 2018)

bonjour,

j'avais bien suivi tes recommandations. j'ai suivi ton premier lien et lorsque je trouvais la réf et que je cliquais, je tombais sur une icone vide. je vais essayer de nouveau ce soir en rentrant.

concernant le disque, je ne l'ai pas partitionné. 
comme je suis retourné sur el capitain, je ne devrai pas installer MAVERIKS pour faire cette MAJ???

merci


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Brice69 a dit:


> j'avais bien suivi tes recommandations. j'ai suivi ton premier lien et lorsque je trouvais la réf et que je cliquais, je tombais sur une icone vide. je vais essayer de nouveau ce soir en rentrant.


Tu as bien accès à ces liens...


Locke a dit:


> Normalement tu devrais avoir ces deux liens officiels…
> - https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1823?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> - https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1474?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> …si tu es vraiment à jour, l'installation ne se fera pas.


...si oui, donc pas de problème pour tenter de faire la mise à jour.


----------



## Brice69 (8 Mars 2018)

bonsoir,
c'est bien ce que j'ai fais. lorsque je clique, voici le résultat,






du coup, je peux rien faire.



il est indiqué configuration système requis, je me demande si faut pas que je installe MAVERIKS? 

j'espère trouver une solution, je peux pas changer d'ordi pour le moment. 
merci


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2018)

Tu me vires illico-presto ton bloqueur de PUBS qui doit-être Adblock, Adblock+ ou une variante au profit de *uBlock*, car tu ne vois pas l'intégralité des données des pages qui sont…


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu me vires illico-presto ton bloqueur de PUBS qui doit-être Adblock, Adblock+ ou une variante au profit de *uBlock*, car tu ne vois pas l'intégralité des données des pages qui sont…



J'ai eu la même chose hier sur des pages du support Apple (pas d'images, page mal formatée) alors que la machine n'a jamais eu de bloqueur de pub.


----------



## Brice69 (9 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu me vires illico-presto ton bloqueur de PUBS qui doit-être Adblock, Adblock+ ou une variante au profit de *uBlock*, car tu ne vois pas l'intégralité des données des pages qui sont…
> 
> bah j'ai jamais installé quoi que ce soit pour bloquer des pubs.
> Dans safari , j'ai viré l'option bloquer les pop up (enfin les fenêtres de pub), mais rien n'y a fais. j'ai installer UBLOCK pensant que cela irai mieux, rien a faire. toujours la même page.
> ...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2018)

Si tu as un disque dur externe disponible, tu le formates, tu installes dessus Mavericks, tu démarres dessus puis tu appliques cette mise à jour. 
Ensuite tu redémarres normalement sur ton disque interne.


----------



## Brice69 (9 Mars 2018)

merci de ta réponse.
je n'ai plus de disque dur externe dispo. en plus je vois pas comment faire. en fait je comprends pas bien quelle est la commande. comment installer MAVERIKS dessus. mais surtout comment se fera le lien entre les deux disques.j'ai une clef USB de 65g a la rigeur


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2018)

Une clé usb de 64 Go peut faire l'affaire (ce sera lent, mais suffisant)

Il faut télécharger Mavericks depuis l'appStore (ce qui n'est possible que depuis l'onglet Achats, si vous l'aviez déjà téléchargé une fois)

Ensuite avec Utilitaire Disques, il faut formater la clé USb en format Apple étendu (journalisé) et en cliquant option pour choisir le format de partition GUID. 

Puis lancer l'installeur de Mavericks (qui a dû se loger dans le dossier /Applications du disque interne) en choisissant la clé usb comme destination. 

Puis redémarrer en appuyant alt et choisir la clé usb comme disque de démarrage. 

Là, l'installation de la mise à jour de l'EFI sera possible (ça met à jour le programme interne du Mac qui est stocké sur une puce de la carte mère, ce qui fait qu'il ne se soucie pas du disque depuis lequel vous avez démarré)


----------



## Brice69 (9 Mars 2018)

j ai déjà téléchargé, il est dans le dossier application. 
par contre si je choisis installateur maveriks, il ne me propose pas d'aller dans la clef. 



je dois juste faire un copier coller pour le mettre dans la clef???

merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2018)

Arg! J'avais oublié ça... comme la version de macos installée est supérieure à Mavericks, il ne veut pas installer Mavericks, même sur un autre disque.

Il va falloir ruser. 
Si tu as une autre clé usb (8 Go suffit), on va créer une clé usb d'installation de Mavericks, puis on démarrera sur cette clé 8 Go pour installer Mavericks sur l'autre clé (celle de 64 Go)

Première étape préparer les 2 clés avec Utilitaires disques en les formatant en format Apple étendu (journalisé) et en cliquant option pour choisir format de partition GUID (ou GPT c'est la même chose)

La petite clé nomme la CLE 
La grosse clé nomme la MAVERICKS 

Ensuite lance l'utilitaire Terminal et colle la commande ci-dessous (sans rien changer... fais un copier/coller)

sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Mavericks.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Mavericks.app


Je crois que tu vas devoir saisir ton mot de passe administrateur (à l'aveugle, rien ne s'inscrivant à l'écran) puis une question en retour pour confirmer, tu réponds Y (pour Yes), puis tu attends (une dizaine de minutes en général) que la clé d'installation de Mavericks soit creee à partir du programme Installeur OS X Mavericks présent dans ton dossier Applications. 


Quand c'est terminé tu peux redémarrer le Mac en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée. Il va te présenter plusieurs disques de démarrage, dont la clé d'installation nommée CLE. Tu la choisis 

Ça va lancer l'installeur de Mavericks depuis cette clé usb. Tu choisis en destination la grosse clé (que tu as dû nommer MAVERICKS) et tu attends que ce soit terminé en renseignant à la fin les infos nécessaire pour créer un compte utilisateur comme pour un nouveau Mac. 


Quand tout est terminé (tout étant très lent car tu bosses sur des clés usb), tu dois te trouver enfin sur Mavericks tournant sur la grosse clé usb. 
Tu retrouves le programme de mise à jour de l'EFI (qui doit être quelque part sur ton disque dur interne) et tu devrais enfin pouvoir le lancer.


----------



## Brice69 (10 Mars 2018)

ok merci de ta description
 avais déjà fais une clef bootable avec maveriks afin de l'installer directement. mais je vais faire de ce pas ta solution.
j essaye cela tout de suite, et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Brice69 (10 Mars 2018)

bon, je reviens sans rien avoir pu faire.
j ai fais les deux clefs, je redémarre, je choisi la clef d'installation (l'autre clef n'apparait pas d'ailleurs), je reste sur la page de l'image pomme et rien ne se passe. j'ai attendu 1/2heure sans rien.
bref je pense que les clefs ne sont pas adaptées.
je pourrais directement installer maveriks sur le disque interne? plus rapide surement, par contre j 'ai déjà fais la semaine dernière plusieurs fois l'installation car j'avais un soucis. cela peut il endommager le disque interne de le faire trop souvent?
merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2018)

Aucun risque à reinstaller plusieurs fois sur le disque interne. 
Le disque que tu lui copies dessus des fichiers word ou des fichiers Système, il s'en fiche!

Par contre, tu dois d'abord effacer le disque et donc tu perds tout ce que tu as dessus...

(Ta clé d'installation si le Mac ne boote pas dessus c'est probablement qu'elle n'avait pas été formatée en choisissant bien une table de partition GUID. Si on ne précise pas, elle reste en table de partition MBR)


----------



## Brice69 (10 Mars 2018)

ok,
je suis presque sur que j'ai choisi table de partition GUID, je recommence le tout. j 'ai téléchargé maveriks une deuxième fois au cas ou pour faire une nouvelle clef bootable.

je viens bien voir
merci de ton aide


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

bon bah échec complet,

j 'ai refait plusieurs fois la clef et j'ai bien vérifié quelle soit en partion guid. je reste bloqué sur l'image de la pomme, il n'y a même pas la barre de chargement.
je me demande si il est possible d'installer MAVERIKS sur cette ordi.
quand je l'ai acheté j'étais sur mountaine Lion, maveriks est arrivé aprés.
je désespère
dois je abandonner l'idée de faire cette MAJ de l EFI et donc d'utiliser mes logiciels de travail????
merci


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2018)

Je ne comprends pas que la clé d'installation ne soit pas bootable...
Tu l'as creee en utilisant la commande que j'ai donné plus haut (via le Terminal)?


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

bah oui. je l'ai fais plusieurs fois..
j en avais déjà fais une pour passer de high sierra à el capitaine et cela avait fonctionné


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

Il est où ton disque dur interne, on ne voit que la clé USB de 64 Go ?


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

comme j ai sauvegardé toutes mes données je voulais carrément re installer maveriks pour mettre a jour l EFI sans passer par un autre disque.
j 'ai pourtant fais les mises à jours d'el capitaine pensant que cela pouvait générer une erreur. j'ai télécharger de nouveau maveriks sur l'apple store au cas ou et j'ai essayé de nouveau en suivant leur auto,rien

par contre tu m'avais dit de nommer la clé/CLE et de la choisir. sauf que lorsque je la fait par le terminal elle se nomme install os x maveriks.


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

voila


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

C'est bien, mais il faut que tu sélectionnes Macintosh pour que l'on voit si tu as une Partition GUID.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2018)

CLE s'était au départ car j'ai mis ce nom dans la commande createinstalmedia. 

Mais quand tout est fini elle est effectivement renommée install OS X Mavericks

Je ne comprends pas que ton Mac n'arrive pas à démarrer dessus. Elle est pourtant bien en guid


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais il faut que tu sélectionnes Macintosh pour que l'on voit si tu as une Partition GUID.



Non, on cherche à comprendre pourquoi il n'arrive pas à booter sur la clé d'installation de Mavericks.


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

Je sais bien, mais j'aime bien éliminer toutes les causes possibles _(si c'en est une)_.

Sinon, notre ami peut tenter d'utiliser *Install Disk Creator*, il se pourrait que ce dernier ait mal recopié la ligne de commande et avec ce logiciel tout est automatique _(juste une cosmétique visuelle)_.


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

bah voila, 
merci de votre patience. la je déprime un peu.
je vais essayer avec disk creator pour voir


----------



## Brice69 (11 Mars 2018)

nouvelle échec avec une clef faite avec disk creator.
j'aurai bien essayé l'OS de mountain LION, mais je n'y ai pas accés dans le store.

comme vous l'avez compris mes connaissances en la matière sont nuls. sous high sierra j'ai pu avec une clef bootable redescendre sur el capitaine (je pensais que mon soucis avec Boot Camp venais de là). peut être devrais je le réinstaller et essayé à nouveau de basculer sous maveriks.


----------



## Brice69 (12 Mars 2018)

j'ai mal regarder, mais le SMC n'est pas a jour non plus. le mien
1.69f4 est le même que celui inscrit sur le support apple mais pour le mac book pro 13 p
ide que pour l'EFI je ne peux pas non plus le mettre a jour, pas la bonne version d'OS


----------

